# Making bacon!



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Stopped by the butcher shoppe today and Kevin had me 2 ,5 pd pork belly and 2 oz of pink curing salt ready. So i hit both with black pepper, garlic powder, and the curing salt. They are in ziplock bags and will be turned over once a day in the beer fridge. Plan on smoking Saturday evening over hickory and cherry. Will post more pics as the curing process begins.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Dang,That ought to be 5 kinds of GOOD.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

I want!


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Keep us posted with them PICTURES:thumbsup:


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll bring the eggs and buscuits


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Looks good. If you need room in the beer fridge, I'll be glad to come over and drink the excess beer.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

At 24 hours you can see moisture forming all in the bag which means the curing has started( i hope). Will post pics of 48 hours tonight


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Grits and gravy called, they would like to join us for breakfast...


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Sorry for the lateness. 96 + hours later, pulled out rinsed with cold water and filled ziplocks up with water to let soak overnight to reduce saltiness


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Just from color i may let cure longer next week. Yes, this is just a test run


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Smoker tom afternoon


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

More pics


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

And the other side


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

SWEET, what else will you be serving with nice looking slab?

:thumbsup:


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

And bacon


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

GOOOD LOOKING SLAB OF BACON, NO TRICKED OUT STUFF, just plain old bacon HOMEMADE STYLE? :thumbup:

What is the rest of the story?


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Just DANG!Have you thought about pouring a can of coke over it while smoking to get a caramal like crust on the outside?


----------



## CLEVE3990 (Feb 24, 2012)

Good luck. I made some last year and put it on youtube,
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jc9SceYl5fQ


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Halo 1 and Bob - outstanding job by you both! 
Bob, enjoyed your July 4th smoker vid (would like to know who makes that) and the yard tour on Youtube - nice! Nice strawberry figs too :thumbup:


----------



## CLEVE3990 (Feb 24, 2012)

Fish-n-Fur said:


> Halo 1 and Bob - outstanding job by you both!
> Bob, enjoyed your July 4th smoker vid (would like to know who makes that) and the yard tour on Youtube - nice! Nice strawberry figs too :thumbup:


I bought the smoker at SAMs about 6-8 years ago. I haven't seen any like it in several years. Here is another video making buckboard and Canadian bacon using pork butts and boneless pork loin. I use Morton Tenderquick curing salt. Available at Amazon and free shipping. I have made some good salami too. Plenty of recipes for tenderquick online.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUnbn8KW8HI&list=UUYCVopulBYsA19n3HFvBYQg


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

WE NEED A DROOL SMILIE!!!! not only for this thread but for alot of threads on the forum......


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Never had BuckBoard Bacon, but the Canadian Bacon looks outa sight! :thumbsup:


----------

